# Paris 2006 : Bouffe du mois de novembre



## golf (31 Octobre 2006)

*jeudi 16 novembre 2006 à partir de 20:00 h





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
 Tel 01 46 33 18 59
 A 100 mètres du Panthéon
 

Plan accès par ici...
*​


----------



## golf (31 Octobre 2006)

- golf






-


----------



## Momo-du-56 (31 Octobre 2006)

Je suis sur Paris cette semaine là, il y a de fortes chances que je vienne....


----------



## Cillian (31 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian







-


----------



## Momo-du-56 (31 Octobre 2006)

Cillian a dit:


> - golf
> - Cillian
> 
> 
> ...



- Momo-du-56


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian







- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
-


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian







- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
-Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose:


----------



## ultrabody (1 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian







- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
-Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
-ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un véhicule)


----------



## nicolasf (1 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian







- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai &#224; vous.   ) 
- Touma&#239; je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si &#231;&#224; vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un v&#233;hicule)
- nicolinux : hm, &#224; cent m&#232;tres du Panth&#233;on, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financi&#232;rement c'est pas &#231;a, et puis le boulot...


----------



## kathy h (1 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 







- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un véhicule)
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...

ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas allée aux "dînez macgé "? j'espère que c'est toujours aussi sérieux, sinon je ne viens pas    :love:


----------



## Majintode (2 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 







- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai &#224; vous.   ) 
- Touma&#239; je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si &#231;&#224; vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un v&#233;hicule)
- nicolinux : hm, &#224; cent m&#232;tres du Panth&#233;on, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financi&#232;rement c'est pas &#231;a, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'esp&#232;re quand m&#234;me que je pourrai &#234;tre des v&#244;tres...)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 







- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un véhicule)
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'espère quand même que je pourrai être des vôtres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## ikiki (6 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en m&#233;tro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max

__
5






- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai &#224; vous.   ) 
- Touma&#239; je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si &#231;&#224; vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un v&#233;hicule)
- nicolinux : hm, &#224; cent m&#232;tres du Panth&#233;on, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financi&#232;rement c'est pas &#231;a, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'esp&#232;re quand m&#234;me que je pourrai &#234;tre des v&#244;tres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2006)

Golf t'as oublié un truc pour ceux qui hesitent
ze site dele chantairelle

et pour ceux qui connaissent pas, faut venir pour un truc mythique
 ca:





Eventuellement pour le reste ou la compagnie sympa 
( mais vous pouvez prendre une table à part   )

x
x
x
x
x
 




- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en métro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max

__
5






- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un véhicule)
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'espère quand même que je pourrai être des vôtres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
-pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore sûr)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en métro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 

__
6






- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un véhicule)
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'espère quand même que je pourrai être des vôtres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore sûr)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en m&#233;tro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 

__
6






- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai &#224; vous.   ) 
- Touma&#239; je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si &#231;&#224; vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un v&#233;hicule)
- nicolinux : hm, &#224; cent m&#232;tres du Panth&#233;on, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financi&#232;rement c'est pas &#231;a, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'esp&#232;re quand m&#234;me que je pourrai &#234;tre des v&#244;tres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore s&#251;r)
- Fab'Fab


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## valoriel (7 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en m&#233;tro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 
- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )

__
7






- Momo-du-56
- Human-Fly (Tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai &#224; vous.   ) 
- Touma&#239; je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si &#231;&#224; vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un v&#233;hicule)
- nicolinux : hm, &#224; cent m&#232;tres du Panth&#233;on, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financi&#232;rement c'est pas &#231;a, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'esp&#232;re quand m&#234;me que je pourrai &#234;tre des v&#244;tres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore s&#251;r)
- Fab'Fab


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## imimi (7 Novembre 2006)

- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, *j'ai ma voiture*  )

J'avais oublié  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> - valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, *j'ai ma voiture*  )
> 
> J'avais oublié  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



t'as intérêt à avoir le cur bien accroché...   :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2006)

si il conduit comme il se coiffe, c'est clair...
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> si il conduit comme il se coiffe, c'est clair...
> :rateau:



ah bon  _parce qu'il se coiffe_


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Golf t'as oublié un truc pour ceux qui hesitent
> ze site dele chantairelle
> 
> et pour ceux qui connaissent pas, faut venir pour un truc mythique
> ...


Bah, c'est par ici 

Pour cette fois, il n'y a pas de menu MacGé


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Novembre 2006)

[=valoriel;4042024]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en métro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 
- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )
- Momo-du-56 + le zhom

__
7







- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un véhicule)
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'espère quand même que je pourrai être des vôtres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore sûr)
- Fab'Fab


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- Kathy h 
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en métro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 
- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )
- Momo-du-56 + le zhom

__
9







- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un véhicule)
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'espère quand même que je pourrai être des vôtres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore sûr)
- Fab'Fab


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## ikiki (8 Novembre 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> - valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )


 

ouais, c'est vrai, ya cette possibilité aussi :mouais: 





			
				LE GLOF a dit:
			
		

> Pour cette fois, il n'y a pas de menu MacGé


 
heum faut réserver la bouffe à l'avance ou ça sera la carte sur place?


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Pour cette fois, il n'y a pas de menu MacGé


Rectification 








			
				Le chef : Menu MacGé a dit:
			
		

> ENTREES au choix
> uf poché à la fourme d'Ambert AOC
> Terrine de volaille "maison" compotée d'oignons
> PLATS au choix
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2006)

Ah la vache
Voila des arguments décisifs...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah la vache
> Voila des arguments décisifs...



+1 
Je m'en mords les doigts d'avance... :rateau:


----------



## ikiki (8 Novembre 2006)

Ah en voilà un menu intéressant 
Je m'en lèche les babouines...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (8 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah la vache
> Voila des arguments décisifs...



P'tin comme tu dis  !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love: :love:  Ha la truffade....  ...... un réel bonheur !!!!!!!!


----------



## imimi (8 Novembre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> Ah en voilà un menu intéressant
> Je m'en lèche les babouines...


Eh ben ça promet...  

Heu c'est à cuilà de resto qu'il y a de la bière à la chataigne ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> Heu c'est &#224; cuil&#224; de resto qu'il y a de la bi&#232;re &#224; la chataigne ?




vi  

... et comme vous rentrerez en voiture...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (8 Novembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> vi
> 
> ... et comme vous rentrerez en voiture...



.... enfin .... moi c'est le zhom qui conduit !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> .... enfin .... moi c'est le zhom qui conduit !!



ben faudra pas le distraire... :mouais:


----------



## Cillian (8 Novembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Posté par *Le chef : Menu MacGé*
> _
> ENTREES au choix
> uf poché à la fourme d'Ambert AOC
> ...


 

D'une blanche ? 
D'une blonde ? 
D'une ambré ? 
D'une brune ?


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2006)

Cillian a dit:


> D'une blanche ?
> D'une blonde ?
> D'une ambré ?
> D'une brune ?


Heuu...



imimi a dit:


> bière à la chataigne


Bouteille :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Heuu...
> 
> 
> Bouteille :rateau:



Elle est tombée sur qui?  
Bon ok, c'est nul.  

Il y a des msieurs dames qui habitent dans les Yvelines/Val d'Oise/Seine St Denis? 'Me vois mal pousser la moto pour venir et repartir...  :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Novembre 2006)

Il co&#251;te combien le menu ? C obligatoire de prendre ce menu ? Oui , je suis chiant


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il coûte combien le menu ? C obligatoire de prendre ce menu ? Oui , je suis chiant



le menu est à 22 , mais tu peux prendre la carte


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2006)

Sinon, il y a un Macdo pas loin...


----------



## kathy h (10 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en métro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 
- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )
- Momo-du-56 + le zhom

__
9







- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un véhicule)
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'espère quand même que je pourrai être des vôtres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore sûr)
- Fab'Fab
- Kathy h ( ça va dépendre si je suis à Paris ou non sur ce jour là ) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en métro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 
- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )
- Momo-du-56 + le zhom

__
*8*







- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- ultrabody (voir avec mon budget vu que je vais faire l'acquisition d'un véhicule)
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'espère quand même que je pourrai être des vôtres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore sûr)
- Fab'Fab
- Kathy h ( ça va dépendre si je suis à Paris ou non sur ce jour là ) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Melounette (10 Novembre 2006)

Non, je ne viendrais pas, je serais en train de charger un décor avec mes p'tits bras puissants dans le camion pour repartir on ze road aguèyene en tournée.


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, je ne viendrais pas, je serais en train de charger un décor avec mes p'tits bras puissants dans le camion pour repartir on ze road aguèyene en tournée.


Ah ben zut alors :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2006)

Je vous confirme que moi non plus je ne serai pas des vôtres... :rateau: 
 Mais ce sera pour une prochaine fois. 


 Passez une bonne soirée.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Novembre 2006)

J'ai envie de venir , je me tate


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai envie de venir , je me tate


:affraid: la charte :affraid:


----------



## ultrabody (12 Novembre 2006)

'peux pas venir....  

je bosse ....

x
x
x
x

 




- golf
- Cillian
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en métro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 
- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )
- Momo-du-56 + le zhom

__
*8*







- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'espère quand même que je pourrai être des vôtres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore sûr)
- Fab'Fab
- Kathy h ( ça va dépendre si je suis à Paris ou non sur ce jour là ) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## NED (13 Novembre 2006)

x
x
x
x

 




- golf
- Cillian
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en métro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 
- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )
- Momo-du-56 + le zhom

__
*8*







- Human-Fly (Très, très peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai à vous.   ) 
- Toumaï je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si çà vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- nicolinux : hm, à cent mètres du Panthéon, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financièrement c'est pas ça, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'espère quand même que je pourrai être des vôtres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore sûr)
- Fab'Fab
- Kathy h ( ça va dépendre si je suis à Paris ou non sur ce jour là )
-NED : J'y pense et puis j'oublies....mais ca me dis bien. 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

C'est OK pour moi !!

x
x
x
x

 




- golf
- Cillian
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en m&#233;tro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 
- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )
- Momo-du-56 + le zhom
- NED  
__
*9*







- Human-Fly (Tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s peu probable que je vienne, pour une fois... :rateau: Mais je penserai &#224; vous.   ) 
- Touma&#239; je confirmerai 48h avant seulement si &#231;&#224; vous pose pas de pb:rose: 
- nicolinux : hm, &#224; cent m&#232;tres du Panth&#233;on, aucune excuse pour le lieu. Mais bon, financi&#232;rement c'est pas &#231;a, et puis le boulot...
- MajinTode (en plein milieu du salon de l'Educ'... j'esp&#232;re quand m&#234;me que je pourrai &#234;tre des v&#244;tres...)
- Khyu (ptet' ben que oui, ptet' ben que non)
- pascalformac ( fortes chances que oui mais pas encore s&#251;r)
- Fab'Fab
- Kathy h ( &#231;a va d&#233;pendre si je suis &#224; Paris ou non sur ce jour l&#224; )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## golf (14 Novembre 2006)

Alors, vous en êtes où :rateau: 
Ah, en chemin  





- Human-Fly
- Toumaï 
- nicolinux
- MajinTode
- Khyu
- pascalformac
- Fab'Fab
- Kathy h


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Alors, vous en êtes où :rateau:
> Ah, en chemin
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien ca va pô être possible pour moi, personne ne peut me raccompagner et je me vois mal rentrer à pied...  
Amusez vous bien!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Novembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Et bien ca va pô être possible pour moi, personne ne peut me raccompagner et je me vois mal rentrer à pied...
> Amusez vous bien!


 

Dans quelle direction vas-tu ????  Nous sommes localisés à Garches (92) 

Ce sera avec plaisir de te ramener ; faut-il aussi te prendre ??? Merci me préciser.

Sympathiquement.

Momo


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Dans quelle direction vas-tu ????  Nous sommes localisés à Garches (92)
> 
> Ce sera avec plaisir de te ramener ; faut-il aussi te prendre ??? Merci me préciser.
> 
> ...



Salut Momo, c'est gentil de te proposer, mais il semblerai que mon coin soit moins peuplé que paris-proche banlieue.  
Ce soir là, je suis situé dans les Yvelines, près de Poissy. Un ami habitant à Garches, c'est quand même pas tout prêt de chez moi, disons une bonne trentaine de minutes. 
Après une soirée, je pense que ca fait un trop gros détour!

Dans tout les cas, merci de t'être proposé, c'est très gentil!


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2006)

Salut les "_bouffeurs_" du jeudi  

J'avais zappé que c'était déjà ce jeudi :rose: Ca a aurait été mon 2e anniversaire de ces repas du jeudi. Je ne pourrais pas me joindre à vous, je ne sais pas à quelle heure je finis mon taf et comme mentionné ailleurs dans le bar, j'espère faire un rapide passage voir deux compères dans le 20e, si je finis pas trop tard  

Et surtout ma 2e partie de soirée sera sagement passée en galante compagnie et ça, je le louperai pas :love: 

Amusez vous bien et pensez à moi en vulcanisant au dessert :love:

_Gros poutou d'un barbu à un autre: Golf, on est nul pour s'appeler l'un et l'autre, pas vrai ?)_


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> J'avais zapp&#233; que c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; ce jeudi :rose: Ca a aurait &#233;t&#233; mon 2e anniversaire de ces repas du jeudi. Je ne pourrais pas me joindre &#224; vous


Zut  
Dommage :modo: 



teo a dit:


> _Gros poutou d'un barbu &#224; un autre: Golf, on est nul pour s'appeler l'un et l'autre, pas vrai ?)_


:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Alors, vous en êtes où :rateau:
> Ah, en chemin
> 
> 
> ...



j'attendais d'être sûr , et là je suis sûr

je peux pas.

(j'ai enlevé mon nom de ta citation des peut -être)


----------



## kathy h (15 Novembre 2006)

malheureusement je ne pourrai pas venir car je ne serai pas sur Paris ce jeudi là, 

pffff , ça fait tellement longtemps que je ne suis pas venue aux dinez "Macgé" que vous ne vous souviendrez même plus de ma tête la prochaine fois... 

J'embrasse tous ceux que je connais et je touche tous les autres ( oui je sais , ça semble bien loin cette époque ou je touchais les nouveaux, )     


seuls les anciens comprendront


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

- Human-Fly
- Toumaï 
- nicolinux
- MajinTode
- pascalformac
- Fab'Fab


----------



## ikiki (15 Novembre 2006)

- Human-Fly
- Toumaï 
- nicolinux
- MajinTode
- Fab'Fab


----------



## nicolasf (15 Novembre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian
- ikiki & imimi : avec grand plaisir, mais on sera en métro (car la moto, ben...  ) et donc permission de minuit max
- lemmy 
- valo (pour les amoureux sans moto, j'ai ma voiture  )
- Momo-du-56 + le zhom
- NED  
__
9






- Toumaï 
- MajinTode
- Fab'Fab

Bon, mon emploi du temps m'empêche absolument d'envisager autre chose que le boulot donc je ne serai pas là.

Bon repas !


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> mais on a la vie devant nous et des milliers de bouffes MacGé en prévision


Tiens, à propos, faut qu'on réfléchisse à une alternative de dates pour la Bouffe de cette fin d'année


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2006)

Assemblée sympa - stop !
Bouffe excellente - stop !
Convives repus - stop !

Comme d'hab, quoi 
Surtout pas stop, on continue 

On a perdu le NED en route :affraid:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Novembre 2006)

Premier repas "mac gé"


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; ne ne pas &#234;tre vennu mais j'ai eu un petit cas de force majeure. 
Ma femme &#224; pris la voiture hier pour un d&#233;placement pro,
 puis en revenant vers 18h30 elle devait me repasser la bagnole pour que je puisse vous rejoindre.
Hier il pleuvait et ma ch&#232;re et tendre &#224; gliss&#233; sur les pavasses de la porte de pantin...BING ! 
Rentr&#233; dans le cul de la caisse d'en face !  
Capot pli&#233; (on peut m&#234;me pas ouvrir le capot), 
calandre d&#233;fonc&#233;e et m&#234;me radiateur perc&#233; avec les tiges de soutient tordues. 
fuite d'huile, fumasse et surchauffe garantie. Elle a r&#233;ussit &#224; la ramener tout doux &#224; la maison, mais l&#224; je vais la faire remorquer j'usqu'au garage.
J'ai pris quelques photos &#224; travers la calandre pour l'assurance, je vais quand m&#234;me vous faire partager ce plaisir :






Du coup j'avais pas envie de prendre le m&#233;tro et lui dire 
"ho ba c'est pas grave, je vais bouffer avec mes copains de Macg&#233;"  
Elle &#233;tait un peu nerveuse alors on est rest&#233; trankilou &#224; la maison.

Ce n'est que partie remise, ca sera pour une prochaine sans probl&#232;mes.... 
​


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2006)

:affraid: 





Pas mieux :rateau:
Ha si, on peut avoir un valo au volant  
Mais pas hier soir :sleep:



Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Premier repas "mac gé"


Quand la Bretagne monte à Paris


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

désolée de n'avoir pû être des vôtres et d'avoir oublié de m'ôter de la liste des "ché pas" :rose: 
Momo, j'espère bien te voir une prochaine fois 

toum qui a une vie un peu compliqué en ce moment:hein:


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> désolée de n'avoir pû être des vôtres et d'avoir oublié de m'ôter de la liste des "ché pas" :rose:
> Momo, j'espère bien te voir une prochaine fois
> 
> toum qui a une vie un peu compliqué en ce moment:hein:


Mouais, on boude :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> désolée de n'avoir pû être des vôtres et d'avoir oublié de m'ôter de la liste des "ché pas" :rose:
> Momo, j'espère bien te voir une prochaine fois



nous en avons bien sur profité pour dire du mal de toi :rateau: 

mais cela ne nous a quand même pas coupé l'appétit (cassoulet aux lentilles du Puy :love

et puis les PAF...  les "bretons" sont bien sympas en live 

de plus, j'ai bien l'impression que le vulcania était encore meilleur  



_... ça vient ces photos_ ​


----------



## Cillian (17 Novembre 2006)

*Tout a comenc&#233; avec une petite bi&#232;re  ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Puis j'ai command&#233; :

  Un Vulcania de volaille "maison" compot&#233;e d'oignons en entr&#233;e,

  Un Vulcania : gratin&#233; de pommes de terre, Cantal et jambon de Pays en plat

  Et en dessert un Vulcania tout simplement (avec au c&#339;ur un chocolat fondant et chaud &#224; point... Huummm! J'en ai encore les papilles qui frissonnent   )



Et je me suis r&#233;gal&#233; ... ...​*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Madame,

Lemmy a l'honneur de vous présenter ses compliments et vous demande de bien vouloir, lors d'un de nos prochains dîners, permettre à Clément d'utiliser le véhicule familial.

En effet, ce garçon se fait une joie de pouvoir se déplacer dans Paris au moyen d'une automobile plutôt que de courir comme un dératé pour se mettre hors d'atteinte d'une escouade de C.R.S. musclés et motivés lancée à ses trousses...

De plus, car ce garçon a un bon fonds, il se faisait une joie d'accompagner jusqu'à leur logis un jeune couple de nos amis dont la fougue (bien naturelle à leur âge) les a conduits à confondre une voie urbaine avec un anneau de vitesse... Bref, la jeune femme (charmante au demeurant) se voit dans l'obligation d'utiliser les transports en commun compte tenu de l'état déplorable dans lequel a cru bon de se mettre son preux chevalier !

Soyez sans crainte, nous nous engageons à veiller sur Clément de manière à réfréner les élans bien compréhensibles dus à son jeune âge...

Avec notre considération, veuillez agréer...


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2006)

Ouaip ba moi le véhicule familial, il est coincé au garage pendant une bonne semaine..arf
Il faudra bien que je puisse venir goûter ce fameux Vulcania !


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Il faudra bien que je puisse venir goûter ce fameux Vulcania !


Bah, l'occasion se représentera


----------



## golf (19 Novembre 2006)

Et hop, la galerie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Et hop, la galerie



   

encore plus beaux que je l'imaginais


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> nous en avons bien sur profité pour dire du mal de toi :rateau:
> 
> mais cela ne nous a quand même pas coupé l'appétit
> de plus, j'ai bien l'impression que le vulcania était encore meilleur



du mal de moi,bin çà chui habituée depuis l'temps :love: 
en ce qui concerne l'appétit, j'vois pas ce qui pourrait vous l'couper par ailleurs:rateau: 
le vulcania meilleur que la Toum attitude:bebe:  

bon désolée encore de ne pas avoir été parmis vous 

:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> du mal de moi,bin çà chui habituée depuis l'temps :love:
> en ce qui concerne l'appétit, j'vois pas ce qui pourrait vous l'couper par ailleurs:rateau:
> le vulcania meilleur que la Toum attitude:bebe:
> 
> ...


 
Bah oui, bien dommage !!!  La prochaine fois nous comptons sur toi !!!!!

   

P.S. : La truffade, un délice :love:


----------



## FANREM (21 Novembre 2006)

Lemmy, la classe, sapé comme un prince
Je ne l'avais jamais vu comme ca


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

FANREM a dit:


> Lemmy, la classe, sapé comme un prince
> Je ne l'avais jamais vu comme ca



t'aurais su, t'aurais v'nu  :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Novembre 2006)

FANREM a dit:


> Lemmy, la classe, sapé comme un prince
> Je ne l'avais jamais vu comme ca



.... et encore plus que ça en naturel .... :love: :love:


----------

